# strapping



## apetruzzo (Apr 14, 2010)

Our office does osteopathic manipulation.  Our docs will do an E/M visit, along with manipulation at same visit.  They now want to do strapping. 
We would code and E/M, manipulation, and strapping all together. 
Has anyone out there been reimbursed for strapping along w/the E/M and/or osteo manipulation?
We checked a "compliance check" on Encoderpro.com and it says you can bill all together (with proper modifiers), but we're not sure we will get reimbursed.
any thoughts?


----------



## mbasler000 (Apr 15, 2010)

We have billed and E/M, OMT and strapping on the same visit and have gotten paid.


----------

